# 16 GB oder 32 GB RAM?



## Booogeyman (15. Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen.

Mal wieder eine Grundsatzfrage: Reichen 16 GB aus oder habe ich spürbare Vorteile mit 32 GB?

Verbaut sind derzeit 16GB Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3000, CL15-17-17-35 (CMK16GX4M2B3000C15):
Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3000, CL15-17-17-35 (CMK16GX4M2B3000C15) ab €'*'82,26 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Einsatzgebiet: Surfen 10%, Office 10%, Zocken 80 % 

Danke euch schon mal.


----------



## Camari (15. Mai 2019)

80% zocken. Nein keinen Vorteil.. wenn du hauptsächlich zockst sind 32GB nicht notwendig. Die RAM Preise sind allerdings gerade sehr niedrig. 32GB würden also auch nicht Schaden aber wie gesagt...

Ich weiß gleich kommt wieder jemand und sagt "ich kriege auch 16GB oder 32GB voll.."


----------



## Aerni (15. Mai 2019)

ganz klar 32gb bei den preisen


----------



## shootme55 (15. Mai 2019)

Ich ich ich ich!!! Na klar bekom ich meine 32GB voll 

Ne ernsthaft es gibt Einzelfälle wo man den Ram voll bekommt aber i.d.R. reicht 16, oder hast heftige Nachladeruckler bei einem Spiel?


----------



## majinvegeta20 (15. Mai 2019)

Für nur Spielen langen 16gb.
Ich nehme mal an das du im Hintergrund nicht gleichzeitig dick streamst oder so. 

Mir persönlich würden theoretisch auch keine 128gb reichen, bei dem, was ich manchesmal so tue. ^^

So müssen es im Großen und Ganzen erst einmal 32gb bei mir tun.


----------



## HisN (15. Mai 2019)

Hängt von Deinen Games ab.
Bei Tetris eher nicht, bei Anno, Cities oder Star Citizen eventuell.

Ich sehe 16GB seit Jahren eher als Minimum, denn als Optimum. Aber da Geiz bekanntlich geil ist, hängen halt viele am Minimum oder definieren ihre "spürbaren" Vorteile nur über die FPS, was relativ kurzsichtig ist 

Also woher sollen wir bei dieser Fragestellung wissen was Dir ausreicht? Die große Raterunde wirds schon richten?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier mal ein Beispiel was RAM unter anderem macht ..... und dann frage Dich ob Du das "spürst" 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GpgXm1305pU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Camari (15. Mai 2019)

Was hat denn 16GB RAM mit geiz zutun? Ich verfolge deine Beiträge schon länger es sind immer die selben Sätze, die selben Bilder usw. Du bekommst irgendwie immer 16GB oder 32GB RAM voll weil du es drauf anlegst aber auf wie viele "Gamer" da draußen trifft das zu? 16GB RAM reichen aktuell für einen Gaming PC mehr als aus. Die paar Ausnahmen die du aufgezählt hast sind nicht mal 1% der spiele die es auf dem Markt gibt. Natürlich gibt es mit Sicherheit Games die mehr RAM schlucken aber die kann man an einer Hand vermutlich abzählen wo 32GB wirklich *Pflicht * sind.


Seine Frage war ja ob der durch 32GB RAM einen Vorteil bekommt und die Antwort dazu habe ich bereits gegeben.

*ABER*

Ich würde auch bei den RAM Preisen direkt 32GB kaufen. RAM kann man nie genug haben für den Fall der Fälle. Lieber haben als brauchen 


Der Satz das gleich jemand kommt und sagt das ich auch 16GB oder 32GB voll kriege war auf genau eine Person bezogen


----------



## HisN (15. Mai 2019)

Ich sag ja, jeder definiert spürbare Vorteile anders, und jeder zockt andere Games.
Warum Du mich deshalb so von der Seite angehen musst, nur um das gleiche nochmal in anderen Worten zu wiederholen erschließt sich mir allerdings nicht.
Ich kann doch auch nix dafür dass Du in Deiner Software keine für Dich spürbaren Vorteile siehst. 
Ist doch völlig OK.
Ich sehe das halt anders, weil ich "spürbar" oder das von Dir benutzte "reichen" völlig anders definiere als Du.
Bist Du jetzt der Maßstab der Welt? 
Ich vertrete nur *meine eigene persönliche* Meinung, und belege sie entsprechend. 
Ich werde niemanden dafür niedermachen das er anderer Meinung ist und andere Games zockt. Und ich kann auch nix dafür das für mich andere Punkte wichtiger sind als für Dich.

Der Crux der ganzen Sache ist nämlich: Wäre RAM erschwinglich bräuchten wir keine SSDs und Festplatten mehr. DAS sind die eigentlichen Krücken. Aber da der geneigte Gamer der Meinung ist das er nicht viel teures RAM braucht, weil es ja "reicht" zwingt er jeden Entwickler dazu seine Software zu fragmentieren. In Level (Danke Load-Screens) oder mithilfe von Streaming. Und leider sind das auch Krücken.
Wenn euch das recht ist an Krücken zu gehen... ist doch alles gut. Meine Vision von Gaming beinhaltet allerdings keine Level-Load-Screens, kein Streaming-Ruckeln und auch kein Nachlade-Ruckeln. Und das bin ich bereit zu bezahlen. 
Also ist es am Ende doch nur Geiz ist Geil.


----------



## NeuenNamenWaehlen (15. Mai 2019)

Noch wichtiger ist VRAM.


----------



## Camari (15. Mai 2019)

HisN schrieb:


> Bist Du jetzt der Maßstab der Welt?



Das ist eine gute Frage die du dir selbst mal stellen solltest. Du erzählst den Leuten nämlich immer und immer wieder das selbe obwohl deine Szenarien völlig übertrieben und bewusst so dargestellt werden das 16GB jetzt schon Minimum sind. Denn ich kann dir ganz sicher sagen das ein Großteil so wie es bei mir ist vollkommen zurecht kommt mit 16GB und deine Bilder einen Extremfall darstellen der nur einen geringen Teil betrifft

Ich hab auch nichts dagegen wenn du eine andere Meinung hast oder Dinge anders siehst.

Ich weiß auch nicht wieso du dich direkt angegriffen fühlst von mir nur weil ich anderer Meinung bin als du. So ist das nunmal in einen Forum das man nicht immer einer Meinung ist.


----------



## HisN (15. Mai 2019)

Camari schrieb:


> obwohl deine Szenarien völlig übertrieben



Was ist daran übertrieben wenn ich ein Game starte und auf die RAM-Anzeige schaue?
Machst Du das anders?
Der Unterschied zwischen uns beiden ist doch nur, das Du ein 16GB-Rechner hast (wahrscheinlich erst kürzlich aufgerüstet), bei dem Windows ab 13GB anfängt wie verrückt auszulagern, und ich einen 64GB-Rechner (seit 7 Jahren, und davor waren es 48 bzw. 24) der nicht anfängt wie verrückt auszulagern, sondern anzeigt was sich die Software genemigen würde, wenn sie denn könnte.

Jetzt musst Du mir erklären was daran "völlig übertrieben" ist.
Bitte. Ich bin sehr gespannt.
Eventuell ist ja "völlig übertrieben" UHD in der Nähe von 60 FPS. Soll ja ein völlig unrealistisches Szenario sein.

Das coole an viel RAM ist ja: MAN KANN ES BENUTZEN^^
Für Sachen die sonst die SSD vollschraddeln, wie z.b. Highlights oder Shadowplay, Windows-Temp, Scratch ...




Camari schrieb:


> nämlich immer und immer wieder das selbe




Und Du meinst das liegt an mir, das die Leute immer und immer wieder die gleiche Frage stellen? 
Ist doch viel einfacher als die Forums-Suche zu bemühen und sich die Infos selbst zusammenzusuchen, die eventuell sogar ein paar Tage alt sind anstatt brandaktuell. Das wirfst Du mir vor? Das ich mich wiederhole?
Kannst Du ja machen. Kommste auch mal auf Beitragszahlen. Du lässt die Leute lieber dumm sterben?
Würden die Fragen sich nicht ständig wiederholen, würde ich mich nicht ständig wiederholen. Wir können auch unter jeder Frage schön diskutieren. Es wäre mir ein Fest. Darf sich der Fragesteller seine richtige Antwort aussuchen  Haben wir beide Meinungen vertreten. Ist doch schön.
Muss der Fragesteller nur noch für sich rausbekommen ob er in völlig unrealistischen Szenarien unterwegs ist, bzw. was diese leere Floskel eigentlich bedeutet.


----------



## turfsurf (15. Mai 2019)

Ich wette sofort um 100 Euro, dass ich bei 10 von 10 Versuchen merke, ob 16 oder 32GB bei mir eingebaut sind. Nach max. 60 Sekunden und ohne irgendwelche Messprogramme.


----------



## Threshold (15. Mai 2019)

Nimm gleich 64GB. Dann hast du ausgesorgt.


----------



## GEChun (15. Mai 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nimm gleich 64GB. Dann hast du ausgesorgt.



Na, das ist wirklich übertrieben!

Aber gebe HisN da schon recht, ich meine selbst wenn Games wie z.B. Anno 1800 bei einem Game schon dauerhaft 18-19 GB RAM belegen hat es sich ja schon rentiert.
Also es gibt mittlerweile wirklich mehr Spiele die mehr RAM nehmen als 16 z.B. Anno 2205 (bis zu  40GB)/Anno 1800 (bis zu 20GB)/Mass Effect Andromeda (bis zu 28GB) als Paradebeispiele

Darüber hinaus, profitieren ja bereits die Games die exakt 16GB verbrauchen und da sind es schon einige mehr, z.B. Assasins Creed Odyssey oder Battlefield 1, The Division 2 oder gar Far Cry 5 denn man muss ja auch bedenken, das jedes Programm im Hintergrund noch was vom RAM abhaben will.

Ist ja auch kein Wunder, wenn man mal überlegt das 16GB schon seit ca 10 Jahren als empfohlen stehen...
Diese Zeit für mehr als 16GB  ist nun mal langsam angebrochen und da kleinere Stückelungen keinen Sinn machen (20/22/24/26/28) ,verdoppelt man halt und nimmt 32GB.

Frametime verbesserungen sind da für mich auch nur ein weiteres Indiz, das man heute schon in 32GB investieren kann und es auch Sinn macht.
64 halte ich für übertrieben bei Games, habe bis auf Anno 2205 noch kein Game gesehen das sich mehr als 32 nimmt und die 64 brauche ich auch wenn nur zum virtualisieren.

Davon ab, die Preise sprechen aktuell auch dafür!

Wobei ich mir unsicher bin, ob es nicht noch günstiger wird... 


(P.s. ein Ingame Benchmark oder kurzes öffnen und mal antesten, wie es in Youtube Videos gezeigt wird, sagt nichts über den maximalen RAM Verbrauch der Spiele aus, das merkt man erst in längeren Sessions)


----------



## masterX244 (15. Mai 2019)

HisN schrieb:


> --SNIP--
> Der Crux der ganzen Sache ist nämlich: Wäre RAM erschwinglich bräuchten wir keine SSDs und Festplatten mehr. --SNIP--



Doch, Nichtflüchtiger speicher ist in irgendeiner Form nötig. Sonst reicht einmal Strom weg und Game over.


----------



## HisN (15. Mai 2019)

Gibts doch schon, ist halt zur Zeit nur noch teurer und noch arg beschränkt in der Kapazität.


----------



## Threshold (15. Mai 2019)

masterX244 schrieb:


> Doch, Nichtflüchtiger speicher ist in irgendeiner Form nötig. Sonst reicht einmal Strom weg und Game over.



Beim Booten könnte das gesamte Betriebssystem in den RAM geladen werden, schaltet man den Rechner wieder aus, wird alles gesichert.
Man hätte also z.B. 32GB Arbeitsspeicher und noch mal 128GB Systemspeicher. Eine SSD dient dann nur als Datenträger zum Laden und sichern.


----------



## etar (15. Mai 2019)

Camari schrieb:


> Nein keinen Vorteil..



Mehr RAM zu haben als das Spiel benötigt bringt finde ich schon einen Vorteil, auch wenn man es nicht auf den ersten Blick erkennt. Windows geht mittlerweile viel besser mit dem RAM um als früher und leert nicht sofort den RAM wieder aus wenn die Daten nicht mehr gebraucht werden. Behält die Daten dann noch einfach  im Cache/RAM . Seit Windows 10 oder 7 ist das glaube ich so? 

Hatte das mal in World of Warcraft getestet. Einfach an einem Portal gestanden und mich mal hin und her geportet und dabei auf die Auslastung und Übertragungsrate der SSD geachtet. Es brauchte dann gar kein wiederholtes mal die Daten von der SSD geholt werden weil sie sowieso noch im RAM Cache lagen. Also null Regung bei der SSD. Den Unterschied hat man dann in den Ladezeiten gemerkt.

Macht denke ich schon ein Unterschied ob die Daten von der SSD mit ihren Latenzen und Übertragungsraten von ~500mb/s oder ausm RAM mit noch geringen Latenzen und ~60000 mb/s gelesen werden.

Wenn man in WoW keine Addons an hat die das Spiel verlangsamen, hat man so teilweise nichtmal mehr ein Ladebildschirm wenn man ein Portal benutzt^^

Ich würd mir einfach das kaufen was der Geldbeutel hergibt. 16gb funktionieren auch, 32gb sind besser wenn es einen nicht wehtut finanziell.


----------



## fotoman (15. Mai 2019)

Camari schrieb:


> Du bekommst irgendwie immer 16GB oder 32GB RAM voll weil du es drauf anlegst aber auf wie viele "Gamer" da draußen trifft das zu?


Mich würde mal eher interessieren, welche Nachteile der 08/15 Gamer hat, wenn er seine 16 GB voll bekommt. Oder eher, wenn das Spiel sie voll bekommen würde, es aber garnicht erst versucht weil die Programmierer z.B. zwingend physikalischen Speicher nutzen wollen.



HisN schrieb:


> Was ist daran übertrieben wenn ich ein Game starte und auf die RAM-Anzeige schaue?
> Machst Du das anders?


Der TO macht offensichtlich etwas anderes,  sonst müsste er hier nicht fragen, ob er Vorteile von mehr Speicher haben könnte.



HisN schrieb:


> Gibts doch schon, ist halt zur Zeit nur noch teurer  und noch arg beschränkt in der Kapazität.


Trotzdem ist kein  "normales" OS dafür ausgelegt, alle Daten im Speicher zu halten. Ob ich  dann die Daten in einer Art Ramdisk vorhalte oder auf einer NVMe SSD,  macht selbst nur mit PCIe 3 keinen so riesigen Unterschied. Die  Programmierer müssten halt nur lernen, dass nicht bie 4+4 Kernen schluss  ist und die CPU auch für vorausschauendes Laden nutzen. Es kann mir  keiner erzählen, dass das Spiel bis ein paar Sekunden vor dem von Dir  beschriebenen  Load-Screen noch alle 16 GB Ram an Daten auch wirklich  nutzt.



etar schrieb:


> Macht denke ich schon ein Unterschied ob die Daten  von der SSD mit ihren Latenzen und Übertragungsraten von ~500mb/s oder  ausm RAM mit noch geringen Latenzen und ~60000 mb/s gelesen  werden.


Angeblich bringen doch NVMe SSD bei Spielen keine Vorteil  gegenüber SATA SSDs, warum bringt dann plötzlich mehr Hauptspeicher  eine signifikante Steigerung, wenn er nicht für das aktuelle  Spielgeschehen benötigt wird?

Klar, ich schaue mir meine Ram-Auslastung selber an, weiss, wie ich mit meinem PC umgehe und kaufen mittlerweile eher 64 GB wie 32 GB. Ich musste mir allerdings auch keine Gedanken darum  machen, ob ich singel- oder daul-rank Rams habe/kaufe und ob die CPU dann nach dem Einbau von 4*16 GB mit dem Speicher noch performant umgehen kann.


----------



## 1stF_TreffNix (16. Mai 2019)

Bin etwas verwundert über einige RAM Aussagen. Kann den Gebrauch von RAM in Spielen nicht so nachvollziehen wie ihr das macht, und frage mich nun ob hier die restliche Hardware und eine andere Auflösung ihren (größeren) Teil dazu beitragen. Division 2 nimmt sich bei mir Ca. 9-10 GB von meinen 16GB Arbeitsspeicher. Ich Spiele 1920x1080 und das mit max Settings ausser Kanntenglättung auf min statt max (kann da keinen unterschied sehen) wird hier schon ausgelagert?


----------



## Camari (16. Mai 2019)

So es ist passiert hab mir jetzt 32GB bestellt. Vergibt mir ich habe gesündigt und nein eigentlich brauche ich keine 32GB aber bei den Preisen aktuell hab ich keine andere Wahl und ich sagte ja schon bereits das "haben" besser ist als "brauchen". Nun bin ich Mal gespannt ob ich irgendeinen unterschied bemerke im Gegensatz zu vorher.


----------



## Scriptor (16. Mai 2019)

Richtige Entscheidung. Vor einigen Jahren als ich mir den 2600k gekauft habe gab es die gleiche Diskussion mit 8 zu 16gb.
Gut damals war nicht absehbar, das ich den Rechner bzw. die CPU so lange nutze. Trotzdem war und bin ich echt froh von Anfang an 16gb zu genommen zu haben.
Beim nächsten PC (Ryzen 3000) werden es definitiv 32gb. Ganz treu dem Motto lieber haben und nicht brauchen als anders herum.

Vor allem auch im Hinblick das die Aufrüstbarkeit ohne das seitherige kit wieder zu veräußern doch nicht so der Hit ist.
Wir alle wissen ja das 2 Riegel immer besser sind als 4.

Natürlich reichen auch 16gb und damit ist es alles andere als nicht spielbar. Trozdem gibt hier ein Großteil der Leute Geld aus in einer Größenordnung wo der Mehrpreis von 16 zu 32gb nicht wirklich ins Gewicht fällt. Bei nem Budget PC max 600€ zum Beispiel müssen wir denke ich nicht über 32gb Ram nachdenken.


----------



## IICARUS (16. Mai 2019)

Sehe ich auch so, ich hatte zuvor auch 16 GB und bin mit meinen aktuellen Spielen gut ausgekommen.
Wegen den Preise die zur Zeit da sind habe ich mich jetzt auch dazu entschieden auf 32 GB zu gehen, denn sollte es irgendwann soweit sein das 32 GB doch besser sind dann könnten die Preise wieder unbezahlbar sein.

Im Allgemeinem habe ich dadurch jetzt kein Vorteil, ich habe nur gesehen das BF5 wenn mehr Speicher verbaut ist sich auch mehr genehmigt. Denn mit 16 GB kam ich etwa auf 10-11 GB und mit 32 bin ich auch schon fast auf 15 GB gewesen. Ansonsten lädt Windows im Bereich Standby Dateien schon vor die bereits oft genutzt wurden und hier wird mit 32 GB viel mehr vorgeladen. Dadurch hat Windows mehr Dateien vorgeladen was am ende schon einen schnelleres abarbeiten bedeuten könnte. 

Beim kopieren von 60 GB ist mir auch aufgefallen das Windows diesen Standby voll gepackt hat um schneller die Dateien kopieren zu können. An freien Speicher hatte ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt nur an die 15MB. Wobei dieser Standby nichts zu sagen hat, da dieser Speicherplatz auch wieder freigegeben wird sollte anderweitig Speicher benötigt.

EDIT:

So ganz nebenbei sollte eine Samsung SSD (SATA) egal ob M.2 oder 2,5" Format verbaut sein auch mittels Samsung Magician im Rapid Modus umgestellt werden. Das geht zwar auch mit 16 GB oder weniger, aber da hier 2 GB Arbeitsspeicher als Ramdisk genutzt werden macht sich das bei 32 GB auch nicht schlecht, da meist genug Speicherplatz vorhanden ist. Wobei soweit mir richtig bekannt ist die 2GB sich auf 32 GB Arbeitsspeicher beziehen, mit weniger Arbeitsspeicher ist mir nicht bekannt ob auch 2GB vom Arbeitsspeicher belegt werden. Das ganze geht jedoch nur mit nur einer SSD falls mehrere SSD SATAs verbaut sind.

Hier mal der Unterschied mit Rapid Modus und ohne.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe es aber bei mir nicht aktiviert, da mir die Original Geschwindigkeit ausreicht und ich nicht möchte das 2 GB Arbeitsspeicher belegt werden.


----------



## ludscha (16. Mai 2019)

Ich bin auf 32 GB gewechselt als die RAM-Preise noch sehr hoch waren, aber mich haben die Nachladeruckler in BF V so angepi..t, das ich 32 GB kaufte.


----------



## NeuenNamenWaehlen (16. Mai 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Das ganze geht jedoch nur mit nur einer SSD falls mehrere SSD SATAs verbaut sind.


Bei zwei SSD's kann man das nicht einschalten? Gut zu wissen, dann weiß ich ja wieso ich das nicht nutzen kann.


----------



## Birdy84 (16. Mai 2019)

etar schrieb:


> Mehr RAM zu haben als das Spiel benötigt bringt finde ich schon einen Vorteil, auch wenn man es nicht auf den ersten Blick erkennt. Windows geht mittlerweile viel besser mit dem RAM um als früher und leert nicht sofort den RAM wieder aus wenn die Daten nicht mehr gebraucht werden. Behält die Daten dann noch einfach  im Cache/RAM . Seit Windows 10 oder 7 ist das glaube ich so?
> 
> Hatte das mal in World of Warcraft getestet. Einfach an einem Portal gestanden und mich mal hin und her geportet und dabei auf die Auslastung und Übertragungsrate der SSD geachtet. Es brauchte dann gar kein wiederholtes mal die Daten von der SSD geholt werden weil sie sowieso noch im RAM Cache lagen. Also null Regung bei der SSD. Den Unterschied hat man dann in den Ladezeiten gemerkt.


Genau das hat PCGH in mehreren Tests in den vergangenen Jahren gemessen. Nach mehrfachem Laden eines Spielstands wurde je nach Spiel teilweise kaum ein Unterschied zwischen Hdd oder SSD gemessen.
Da die Windowsspeicherverwaltung nicht öffentlich beschrieben ist, kann man sich dem Thema nur durch Messungen und Beobachtungen nähern. So können Spiele glattere Frametimes mit 32GB RAM zeigen, obwohl nicht mal ansatzweise 16GB vom Gesamtsystem genutzt werden. Ob gleichmäßigere Frametimes wahrgenommen werden oder ob diese den doppelten Preis Wert sind, ist eine individuelle Entscheidung. Außerdem spielt die geplante Nutzungsdauer auch eine Rolle. Jemand, der jetzt schon plant seine Plattform länger als drei Jahre zu nutzen, sollte man optimalerweise mindestens 32GB RAM (für einen Spielerechner) einplanen. Dadurch erspart man sich später mögliche Probleme durch Vollbestückung der RAM Slots und Inkompatibilität unter den Modulen. Beides sind Dauerthemen, auch hier im Forum.
Ausgehend von den Minimalanforderungen eines Spiels nimmt der spürbare Vorteil von größerem Arbeitsspeicher mit steigender Menge natürlich ab.

An denjenigen, der behauptet hat VRAM sei wichtiger. Das stimmt so pauschal nicht. Egal welcher flüchtige Speicher zuerst nicht ausreicht, es wird sich sichtbar auswirken.


----------



## IICARUS (16. Mai 2019)

PCGHX schrieb:


> Bei zwei SSD's kann man das nicht einschalten? Gut zu wissen, dann weiß ich ja wieso ich das nicht nutzen kann.


War mir bis vorhin auch nicht bekannt, da ich meine zwei SSD als SATA noch nicht lange verbaut habe und es vorhin mal zum Test mit der 860 EVO umgestellt hatte und bei meiner anderen SSD 840 EVO stand dabei das es nur mit einem Laufwerk möglich ist, auch wenn mehrere Laufwerke verbaut sind. Kann ich daher nur für eine der zwei SATA SSDs was ich verbaut habe nutzen. 

Geht aber nur mit SATA SSDs, mit PCIe SSDs geht es grundsätzlich nicht.


----------



## NeuenNamenWaehlen (16. Mai 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> War mir bis vorhin auch nicht bekannt, da ich meine zwei SSD als SATA noch nicht lange verbaut habe und es vorhin mal zum Test mit der 860 EVO umgestellt hatte und bei meiner anderen SSD 840 EVO stand dabei das es nur mit einem Laufwerk möglich ist, auch wenn mehrere Laufwerke verbaut sind. Kann ich daher nur für eine der zwei SATA SSDs was ich verbaut habe nutzen.
> 
> Geht aber nur mit SATA SSDs, mit PCIe SSDs geht es grundsätzlich nicht.


Habe auch SATA SSD's. 
Sind zwei 850 EVO.

Hab mich immer gewundert wieso es scheitert. Aber wenn es eh 2GB klaut verzichte ich liebengern drauf, auch wenn ich mit 32GB genug davon hätte.


----------



## GEChun (16. Mai 2019)

1stF_TreffNix schrieb:


> Bin etwas verwundert über einige RAM Aussagen. Kann den Gebrauch von RAM in Spielen nicht so nachvollziehen wie ihr das macht, und frage mich nun ob hier die restliche Hardware und eine andere Auflösung ihren (größeren) Teil dazu beitragen. Division 2 nimmt sich bei mir Ca. 9-10 GB von meinen 16GB Arbeitsspeicher. Ich Spiele 1920x1080 und das mit max Settings ausser Kanntenglättung auf min statt max (kann da keinen unterschied sehen) wird hier schon ausgelagert?



Ja, bei 16 GB wird bei Division 2 schon ordentlich in die Auslagerungsdatei gepumt. Hab jedenfalls ne geringere Auslagerungsdatei als ein Kumpel der nur mit 16 GB zockt..

Gleiche Grafik Settings vorrausgesetzt.


----------



## 1stF_TreffNix (16. Mai 2019)

Hätte ich nicht gedacht, hab jetzt eher vermutet, dass mehr Speicher genutzt wird zum Vorausladen, aber das es dann schon nötig ist mit der Auslagerungsdatei zu arbeiten. Dachte auch sowas geht eher bei 12-13 GB los. Mit meinem alten Rechner und 8GB RAM ruckelt es schon öfters aber nicht unspielbar. Jetzt habe ich mal ganz ganz selten einen kurzen Ladruckler. Ob das schon am RAM liegt keine Ahnung. Vielleicht hätte ich auch gleich auf 32GB gehen sollen.


----------



## Birdy84 (16. Mai 2019)

1stF_TreffNix schrieb:


> Hätte ich nicht gedacht, hab jetzt eher vermutet, dass mehr Speicher genutzt wird zum Vorausladen, aber das es dann schon nötig ist mit der Auslagerungsdatei zu arbeiten. Dachte auch sowas geht eher bei 12-13 GB los. Mit meinem alten Rechner und 8GB RAM ruckelt es schon öfters aber nicht unspielbar. Jetzt habe ich mal ganz ganz selten einen kurzen Ladruckler. Ob das schon am RAM liegt keine Ahnung. Vielleicht hätte ich auch gleich auf 32GB gehen sollen.


Wie du ja selbst festgestellt hast, kann man aktuelle Spiele teils auch mit 8GB RAM noch spielen. Bis zu einem gewissen Punkt ist es eben nur eine Frage der Leidensfähigkeit.


----------



## GEChun (16. Mai 2019)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Wie du ja selbst festgestellt hast, kann man aktuelle Spiele teils auch mit 8GB RAM noch spielen. Bis zu einem gewissen Punkt ist es eben nur eine Frage der Leidensfähigkeit.



Denke der richtige Crash das 8GB nicht mehr brauchbar sind wird auch erst mit der PS5 und nächsten Xbox definitiv kommen.

Sind ja immerhin noch millionen von Spielern weltweit die genau auf dieser einen Hardware spielen, wird hier der Cut gemacht und die Konsolen kriegen mehr RAM wird gleichzeitig auch der minimal Anspruch beim PC in Sachen RAM steigen.


----------



## INU.ID (16. Mai 2019)

Camari schrieb:


> Die paar Ausnahmen die du aufgezählt hast sind nicht mal 1% der spiele die es auf dem Markt gibt.


Diese Argumente sind die besten. Erstmal gibt es ca. 100.000 Computerspiele, daher denke ich es sind nicht mal 1%. Und dann spielt es gar keine Rolle ob es 5 oder 50 Spiele sind, wichtig ist nur wie viele deiner Lieblingsspiele von mehr RAM profitieren. Und drittens belegt das System ja auch noch RAM, bei mir jetzt gerade (nur der Browser ist offen) ca. 6,2GB. Hätte ich 16GB RAM verbaut, wären jetzt "nur" noch ungefähr ~9GB für ein Spiel frei.



> Seine Frage war ja ob der durch 32GB RAM einen Vorteil bekommt und die Antwort dazu habe ich bereits gegeben.



Die Frage kann man gar nicht korrekt beantworten, wenn man nicht weiß um welche Spiele es sich handelt. Denn wen man das nicht weiß, muß die pauschale Antwort eigentlich 32GB heißen, denn nur damit ist man 100%ig auf der sicheren Seite (Spiele die noch mehr gebrauchen könnten sind definitiv Einzelfälle)

Deine Aussage war ja:


> 80% zocken. Nein *keinen Vorteil*.. wenn du hauptsächlich zockst sind 32GB *nicht notwendig*.


Ziemlich schwammig, findest du nicht? Keinen Vorteil? Ist schon mal falsch, warum siehe oben. Nicht notwendig? Nun, für >99,8% der Spiele sind nicht mal 16GB "notwendig". Trotzdem würde ich keinem mehr empfehlen nur 8GB RAM für seinen Gaming-PC zu kaufen. 

Ich habe vor ca. 2,5 Jahren auf 32GB RAM aufgerüstet, und kann es jedem "Power-User" nur wärmstens empfehlen. Wann man sich als "Power-User" sieht überlasse ich jedem selbst. Wer es aber ganz genau wissen will, der sollte einfach seine Spiele, und die RAM-Auslastung im Auge behalten, dann kann er selbst erkennen wie gut seine 16GB noch reichen.

Wer darauf keine Lust hat, der kauft sich eben 32GB RAM, und vergisst das Thema "16GB oder 32GB" anschließend einfach. 

Ich hatte schon am ersten Tag in meinem Lieblingsspiel einen deutlichen (~95% weniger Ruckler) Vorteil von meinen 32GB... (auch wenn viele User damals meinten Ark hätte ein Speicherproblem, bei mir lief es mit 32GB deutlich besser, alles andere war mir egal^^)


----------



## Buxxdehude (17. Mai 2019)

Ist es denn empfehlenswert, wenn man von 16 auf 32 upgraden möchte, dass man sich noch zwei 8GB Module dazu kauft oder sollte man sich lieber zwei neue 16GB Module kaufen? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (17. Mai 2019)

Musst selber austesten.

Ich hatte erstmals den selben Speicher erneut bestellt der bereits verbaut war und obwohl es die selben Arbeitsspeicher waren haben sich innerhalb der 2 Jahren doch die Chips so verändert das die alten und die neuen nicht gut zusammen liefen. Daher musste ich sie zurück gehen lassen.

Dann hätte ich mir entweder zwei 16 GB kaufen können oder vier 8 GB.

Am ende habe ich mich für die 4x8 GB entschieden da ich wegen den LEDs 4 Module haben wollte und mein Asus Board hier auch ein wenig seine Vorteile zusammen mit meinem Prozessor mit ausspielt. Bei mir laufen 4 Module gut und ohne Probleme und ich habe das ganze auch mit nur zwei Module getestet und ich bekomme mit vier Module mit der Schreibgeschwindigkeit etwa 2500 MB/s mehr raus. Natürlich ist das ganze messbar, ob es real was ausmacht glaube ich nicht so ganz. Wobei bei mir der Optische Grund der Hauptgrund war weshalb ich vier Module haben wollte.

Auf zwei Module geht man normalerweise weil zum einem dann noch zwei Bänke zum weiter aufrüsten übrig bleiben und auch weil nicht alle Systeme mit vier Module gut arbeiten oder laufen. Mein System läuft aber problemlos auch mit vier Module und da ich auch noch Widerrufsrecht hatte konnte ich auch das ganze testen und mich dann entscheiden.

Einziger Unterschied was ich bei mir festgestellt habe ist das ich meine Arbeitsspeicher mit nur zwei Module bis 4266Mhz übertaktet bekomme und vier Module nur bis 4133 MHz. Da es sich um 3600 MHz Arbeitsspeicher handelt und ich im Grunde auch nur diesen Takt nutze ist es mir egal das ich ich mit vier Module nicht ganz so hoch übertakten kann, denn diese hohe Taktraten sind mir nur für Benchmark  wichtig und zwischen 4266 MHz und 4133 MHz tut sich ehe nicht mehr viel.

Der Grund noch zwei Slots zum weiter aufrüsten frei zu haben hat mich auch nicht interessiert, denn zum einem sollte ich mit 32GB eine weile gut auskommen und bis es dazu kommt kann es dann wieder dazu kommen das neue Arbeitsspeicher mit den alten nicht gut laufen und ich ehe komplett neu kaufen muss.


----------



## hks1981 (17. Mai 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Musst selber austesten.
> 
> Ich hatte erstmals den selben Speicher erneut bestellt der bereits verbaut war und obwohl es die selben Arbeitsspeicher waren haben sich innerhalb der 2 Jahren doch die Chips so verändert das die alten und die neuen nicht gut zusammen liefen. Daher musste ich sie zurück gehen lassen.
> 
> ...



Mich würde wirklich sehr interessieren ob Speicher OC wirklich was bringt. Hast du hier Erfahrungen damit gemacht? Früher waren dieses OC ja nicht so der Burner, da war von 1FPS und vielleicht 1Sek Ladezeiten die Rede.


----------



## NeuenNamenWaehlen (17. Mai 2019)

Im CPU Limit kann Takt durchaus einige FPS ausmachen. Bei Dual Channel bis 3600 MHz und Quad Channel bis 3000 MHz bringt gute 10-20% Mehrleistung.

Können auch paar mehr % sein, ist jetzt nur geschätzt.


----------



## IICARUS (17. Mai 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Mich würde wirklich sehr interessieren ob Speicher OC wirklich was bringt. Hast du hier Erfahrungen damit gemacht? Früher waren dieses OC ja nicht so der Burner, da war von 1FPS und vielleicht 1Sek Ladezeiten die Rede.


Das kann man nicht verallgemeinern, man kann nur etwas vorsorge treffen um die maximale Performances raus zu holen.  Denn auch wenn auf dem Rechner Programme ausgeführt werden, Fenster geöffnet, ein Browser genutzt wird muss immer der Prozessor Datensätze verarbeiten und der Arbeitsspeicher muss diese auch liefern können. Um so schneller um so effektiver kann der Prozessor diese auch verarbeiten. Kommen Spiele ins Spiel wo auch die Grafikleistung eine Rolle spielt macht es kaum bis gar kein Unterschied mehr sobald die Grafikkarte Limitiert, denn dann kann die Grafikkarte nicht mehr Daten verarbeiten und dann macht auch die Geschwindigkeit des Arbeitsspeicher nichts mehr aus, da Prozessor und Arbeitsspeicher auf die Grafikkarte warten müssen. Anders sieht es wieder aus wenn es die Grafikkarte nicht voll ausgelastet ist, dann kommt es wieder auf dem Prozessor und dem Arbeitsspeicher mit an.

Ich selbst nutze 3600 Mhz für die mein Arbeitsspeicher ausgelegt ist.
Im Vergleich zu meinen 3000 MHz was ich zuvor verbaut habe merke ich schon eine Mehrleistung.
Aber nicht in einem Sinn wo ich zwingend 3600 MHz haben musste, war daher in meinem Fall mehr ein haben wollen und kein Haben müssen, denn wenn ich schon ein 9900K verbaut habe möchte ich den Prozessor die beste mögliche Geschwindigkeit der Arbeitsspeicher zur Verfügung stellen.

Habe schon so viel ausgegeben, da kommt es am ende auf 100 Euro mehr bezüglich der Arbeitsspeicher auch nicht mehr an.
Schließlich kaufe ich ja nicht jeden Tag oder jedes Jahr neue Arbeitsspeicher.

Hohe Taktraten bis oder über 4000 Mhz haben mich nur für meine Benchmarks interessiert und wie weit ich überhaupt die Speicher übertaktet bekomme.


----------



## NeuenNamenWaehlen (17. Mai 2019)

Das GPU Limit kommt natürlich auch noch hinzu. Es bringt der beste Takt nichts wenn Grafikkarte nicht aus seinem Limit herauskommt.


----------



## seahawk (17. Mai 2019)

Ich würde so beantworten. 

Bei den aktuellen RAM-Preisen und unter Annahme eines Gaming-Systems im oberen Leistungsbereich 

a) wenn ich ein neues System baue : 2x16GB Riegel einbauen 
b) wenn ich ein vorhandenes 2x8GB System habe und es noch länger betreiben will und das Geld frei verfügbar ist -> aufrüsten
c) wenn ich ein vorhandenes 2X8GB System nur noch kurze Zeit betreiben will (Wechsel zu Ryzen 3000) oder das Geld gerade knapp ist -> nicht aufrüsten


----------



## Justus1907 (25. August 2019)

HisN schrieb:


> Der Crux der ganzen Sache ist nämlich: Wäre RAM erschwinglich bräuchten wir keine SSDs und Festplatten mehr. DAS sind die eigentlichen Krücken.





Danke für diesen Beitrag.


----------



## HisN (25. August 2019)

Du denkst einfach nicht weit genug.
Wohin geht denn zur Zeit die Entwicklung? Wenn Du ganz tief in Dich gehst.
Sie geht zu Speicher der so schnell ist wie RAM, aber Daten nicht verliert wenn kein Strom anliegt. Flash, behält den Inhalt, leider (noch) zu lahm. XPoint. Schneller als Flash, aber immer noch nicht ganz so fix wie DRAM, geht aber schon sehr stark in die Richtung. Und die Entwickler ruhen sich ja nicht auf ihren Loorbeeren aus. 
Aber vielen Dank dass Du Dich extra dafür zu einem Beitrag hast hinreissen lassen 

Ah, ich hätte zitieren sollen. Schnell geändert weils Dir dann doch eingefallen ist?


----------



## Justus1907 (25. August 2019)

Achso ,wenn ich soweit denken soll. 
Dann hab ich in Zukunft nur noch nen Display und nen Controller in der Hand. Da mach ich mir kein Kopf mehr um "teure" Hardware.

 D:


----------



## HisN (25. August 2019)

Glaub ich übrigens auch


----------



## malic90 (25. Oktober 2019)

Vorab erstmal SORRY das ich den Thread nach 2 Monaten wieder hochhole .. Ich hab mir auch alles durchgelesen, nur so ganz weiß ich zb in meiner eigenen Situation dann auch nicht weiter.

Ich zocke sehr gerne, dann aber ManagerSpiele . FootballManager ist meins .. nebenbei dann Video/Serie schauen oder im Internet surfen. Ob nun 2.Bildschirm oder Bildschirm geteilt ...
Ich habe aktuell 4x4gb -> 16GB. Mein Board hat Max. 32gb ( wäre also noch Platz) oder sollte man nie ans Maximum vom Board gehen?


Mein Rechner ist so wie er ist nun schon seit 4 Jahren am arbeiten und ich hatte nie Probleme. 4 Jahre .. ich hab also auch noch DDR3-1600 
Warum wieso weshalb frag ich mich ob 16 oder 32GB?
Ich habe aktuell 4 Tabs offen, Email, das Forum hier, Twitter und Mindfactory .. ebenso ist in Chrome ein Tab offen mit Twitch ( läuft kein Stream) und mein RAM zeigt an 74% auslastung .. ich komm auf 99% wenn ich zb 40+ Tabs offen habem wenn ich mal nicht sofort alles schließe was ich nicht brauche.

Manager Spiele sind ja meist eig nur "RAM" Spiele .. da geht ja eig alles über den Arbeitsspeicher weg, bei all den Daten usw. Auch hier hab ich eigentlich keine Probleme, ich kann bequem ne gute Anzahl an Ligen und Spielern ins Spiel laden ohne das es ewig braucht.

Aber im Spiel wäre nicht viel Platz nach oben, für mehr Daten .. denn umso mehr Ligen und Daten, umso besser eigentlich das Erlebnis. 
Ab und zu wird auch mal nen Shooter gezockt, aber nicht so häufig. 

Ich frage mich halt nur selbst, wenn ich auf die aktuellen Preise für in dem Falle DDR3-1600 8GB schaue ..oder 2er Packs, oder auch 4er Packs .. wieviel bringen diese 130€ Investment an Leistung? 
Jmd der sehr wenig Plan von all dem hat .. würde jetzt sagen 16-32? das doppelte  aber isses so mega spürbar? 
Ich mein bei meinem PC kann ich nichtmehr soviel ändern, ohne das ich alles ändern müsste.  Hab ne 8gb Grafikkarte, i5 CPU könnte ich noch max auf i7 gehen laut Mainboard ... also weiß nicht. würde  sich mehr Ram lohnen, bzw für welche PC "arbeiten" wäre denn mehr RAM am sinnvollsten?


----------



## chill_eule (25. Oktober 2019)

Wenn du noch mit DDR3 RAM unterwegs bist, ist das System insgesamt sicher ziemlich alt. Von daher würde ich da gar kein Geld mehr investieren.

Viel eher würde ich mal schauen wie es sein kann, dass 11,84GB von 16GB RAM mit nur 4 Tabs belegt sein können 

Zeig doch mal n screenshot von deinem "normalen" PC Alltag im Taskmanager, vlt. sehen wir da einen unnötige RAM Fresser.

Zum vergleich:

Hab grad nur WIN 10 plus Firefox mit 7 Tabs offen, und meine 16GB RAM sind nur zu 29% belegt!


----------



## malic90 (26. Oktober 2019)

Naja sagte ja, habs vor 4 Jahren so zusammengestellt und gekauft. Macht für mich wenig Sinn es so oft alles zu erneuern, weils sich eben nicht um 3,50€ handelt .. sondern doch nen bissle mehr. Und da ich jetzt eh nicht unbedingt der FPS Spieler bin .. machts halt noch weniger Sinn. 

Screen ist jetzt mit Firefox ( Der Beitrag, 2 andere aktive Tabs ohne Videos) und Chrome ( Twitch Stream läuft, insgesamt 1 Tab)
Programme laufen sonst nur die üblichen Anti-Viren, MalwareBytes,

EDIT: Wenn ich jetzt PC Neustart mach, und dann das gleiche nochmal öffne geh ich zb auf 33% runter ... die Werte waren jetzt nachdem ich den ganzen Tag die Browser am laufen hatte.


----------



## chill_eule (26. Oktober 2019)

also in meinen augen läuft da viel kleinkram im hintergrund, den man nicht unbedingt braucht. aber der läppert sich dann halt auch mal schnell zusammen.

und was ich da sehe sind 2 browser, einmal mit 17, einmal mit 6 tabs. also kein wunder dass die schon grob 20% deines rams belegen 

du solltest mal testweise, wenn du eines deiner ram intensiven spiele startest, soviel wie möglich an anwendungen und vor allem hintergrundtasks beenden. wenn du dann, ich sag mal im idealfall 12gb (wie bei mir) ram frei hast, dann musst du beobachten ob dein game (gern auch verschiedene) mehr als diese 12gb ram belegen wollen.
wenn du 12 gb frei hast, aber die games alle so bei 8/9/10 gb liegen (was schon viel ist), dann musst du nicht unbedingt aufrüsten, mMn 
extremfall wäre natürlich z.b. cities skylines mit reichlich mods, das kann garnicht genug ram haben.


----------



## malic90 (27. Oktober 2019)

Nein das bedeutet die Zahl nicht.
Chrome mit 17 sind keine 17 Tabs gewesen sondern 1 Tab mit einem Twitch stream. Chrome hat viele einzelnene Task´s. Gleiche bei Firefox.
Habe grad wieder Chrome offen, 1 Tab und es  steht ne 19 da. Was ich auf quasi allen anderen Systemen, sei es auf Arbeit oder bei Freunden auch so sehe. Warum wieso weshalb das so ist, keine Ahnung .. hatte aber wirklich keine 19 Tabs offen  

Ich gehe wie gesagt nach normalen Neustart  mit den gleichen Tabs auf 25-30% runter und das bleibt auch ewigkeiten so, -> außer ich übertreibe halt komplett und lasse ganzen Tag Browser laufen mit Videos, Streams usw .. dann gehts bis zu 70% wie oben, selbst wenn ich dann die Browser auf 1 Tab reduziere. 

Da ich ja nen Jahrestitel immer Spiele .. kommt auch bald der neue Teil raus, da kann ich dann die Beta testen .. wie sehr der RAM sich da entwickelt.
Ich nutze schon ne gut gefüllte Datenbank ( auch wenn da noch viel Platz nach oben ist )  und wenn ich wie all die Jahre immer die Browser offen hatte, Twitter, Twitch, Youtube oder andere Streams nebenbei laufen gelassen habe .. und dann Game, ging es halt meist bis max. 70-80% ... das könnte aber dann vllt auch an den Browsern gelegen haben ... wenn ich se wie oben .. ne Weile offen gehabt hatte.

Ich werds die Tage mal testen mit anderen Games, also ist ja nicht so das die Games langsam laufen würden ... ich selbst weiß halt nur nicht ob mehr RAM am Ende irgendwie was bringen würde, bzw soviel bringen würde das es sich lohnt diese 130€ zu investieren, oder es einfach so zu lassen wie es ist.


----------



## chill_eule (27. Oktober 2019)

ich würde mir die 130€ sparen und beim zocken einfach alles schließen, was ich nicht brauche.
wozu überhaupt 2 browser? und wenn chrome mit nur 1 tab fast 2gb ram belegt würde ich den sowieso vom system schmeißen 

70-80% max? also gesamt ram auslastung? dann hast du ja noch 20-30% frei... also wozu mehr kaufen?


----------



## markus1612 (27. Oktober 2019)

chill_eule schrieb:


> ich würde mir die 130€ sparen und beim zocken einfach alles schließen, was ich nicht brauche.
> wozu überhaupt 2 browser? und wenn chrome mit nur 1 tab fast 2gb ram belegt würde ich den sowieso vom system schmeißen
> 
> 70-80% max? also gesamt ram auslastung? dann hast du ja noch 20-30% frei... also wozu mehr kaufen?



Das Problem ist, dass Windows nicht erst bei vollem RAM anfängt, Dinge auszulagern.


----------



## chill_eule (27. Oktober 2019)

hab grad selbst mal geschaut, wie kommst du denn eigentlich auf 130€ 

wenn es um die schiere ram menge geht:

Mushkin Stealth DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1600, CL11-11-11-28 ab €'*'49,63 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

für 50€ würde ich sagen ist das weitaus sinnvoller als für 130€ 
evtl. sogar gebraucht schauen?

ps:

ach... richtig lesen sollte man... du hast ja aktuell 4x4gb...
trotzdem spricht nix gegen ein 16gb kit. dann hast du 24gb sprich also 50% mehr als vorher. dafür würde ich auch 50€ ausgeben und dann genau testen ob du tatsächlich unbedingt noch auf 32gb hoch willst.


----------



## markus1612 (27. Oktober 2019)

chill_eule schrieb:


> hab grad selbst mal geschaut, wie kommst du denn eigentlich auf 130€
> 
> wenn es um die schiere ram menge geht:
> 
> ...



Du weißt schon, dass das DDR3 ist?


----------



## Downsampler (27. Oktober 2019)

Mein erster PC 1994 hatte 16 MB RAM. Und kein Programm oder Spiel hat den jemals gefüllt. xD


----------



## chill_eule (27. Oktober 2019)

markus1612 schrieb:


> Du weißt schon, dass das DDR3 ist?



Hab ich denn was anderes verlinkt?


----------



## malic90 (27. Oktober 2019)

2x8er und 2x4er ( die ich hab) ?

denke man soll sowas nicht mixen? oder habe ich das falsch verstanden?
und wie ich auf 130€ komme? hab nur Mindfactory geschaut, und dort habe ich u.a Kingston HyperX Impact SO-DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3L-1600 ab €' '66,41 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland die gefunden, und naja da ich ja auf 32gb aus war, wären das diese 130€ .. 120-130€ waren so die meisten die ich dort gefunden habe.

Weiß auch nicht wie doll der Unterschied von CL 9 zu CL 11 wäre usw ..

Warum 2 Browser? tja ... leider spinnt mein Twitter auf Chrome  und da ich eig immer auf Twitter bin .. musste ich was finden. Youtube zb auf Firefox ist ne Qual .. weshalb das dann auf Chrome ist. Und warum die Browser ihre Funktionieren in mehrere Task´s packen .. weiß ich nicht, aber das wurde irgendwann geändert.


----------



## HenneHuhn (27. Oktober 2019)

malic90 schrieb:


> 2x8er und 2x4er ( die ich hab) ?
> 
> denke man soll sowas nicht mixen? oder habe ich das falsch verstanden?
> und wie ich auf 130€ komme? hab nur Mindfactory geschaut, und dort habe ich u.a Kingston HyperX Impact SO-DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3L-1600 ab €'*'66,41 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland die gefunden, und naja da ich ja auf 32gb aus war, wären das diese 130€ .. 120-130€ waren so die meisten die ich dort gefunden habe.
> ...



Hast du bewusst SO-DIMM Riegel rausgesucht? Die sind in der Regel nur für Laptops. Habe hier im Thread noch keine Auflistung deiner Hardware gesehen...


----------



## chill_eule (27. Oktober 2019)

doch man kann das ruhig mixen. vorausgesetzt die riegel haben alle die gleiche geschwindigkeit und gleichen timings, und sind vor allem richtig in den slots platziert, läuft auch alles weiterhin im dual channel modus.
wenn jetzt ein kit langsamer ist, oder schlechtere timings hat, dann werden die anderen riegel entsprechend angepasst. aber dualchannel ist trotzdem möglich.

man darf sogar 2x8gb und 1x16gb mischen und hat trotzdem dual channel.


----------



## malic90 (29. Oktober 2019)

@HenneHuhn 4GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Single - DDR3-1600 (PC3-12800U) | Mindfactory.de die nutze ich aktuell 4x 
 und ja sorry hatte die falschen kopiert, 16GB Corsair Vengeance LP schwarz DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - DDR3-1600 (PC3-12800U) die finde ich bei Mindfactory zb immer

@chill_eule  sprich wenn ich DDR3-1600 CL9 habe  mit 2x4gb -> müssten die anderen auch DDR-1600 CL9 sein, korekt?

Ich meine next Woche kommt das neue Game raus, da kann ich ja mal total übertreiben in wieweit ich den RAM überhaupt an die Grenze bekomme, und dann werd ich ja sehen ob ich 8gb mehr brauch, 16gb mehr oder gar nichts.


----------



## chill_eule (29. Oktober 2019)

malic90 schrieb:


> @chill_eule  sprich wenn ich DDR3-1600 CL9 habe  mit 2x4gb -> müssten die anderen auch DDR-1600 CL9 sein, korekt?



dann bremst zumindest nicht das eine Ram Kit das andere aus, sondern laufen beide so schnell wie sie können 



malic90 schrieb:


> Ich meine next Woche kommt das neue Game raus, da kann ich ja mal total übertreiben in wieweit ich den RAM überhaupt an die Grenze bekomme, und dann werd ich ja sehen ob ich 8gb mehr brauch, 16gb mehr oder gar nichts.



das ist auch eine gute idee. ob nun 50€ oder 130€... wenn man es nicht unbedingt braucht, kann man das geld aufs konto legen für ein gänzlich neues system in 1-2 jahren


----------



## RyzA (29. Oktober 2019)

chill_eule schrieb:


> wozu überhaupt 2 browser? und wenn chrome mit nur 1 tab fast 2gb ram belegt würde ich den sowieso vom system schmeißen


Ich habe gerade in Chrome 3 geöffnete Tabs und 400 MB Verbrauch.
Also am Browser alleine kanns auch nicht liegen.


----------



## chill_eule (29. Oktober 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade in Chrome 3 geöffnete Tabs und 400 MB Verbrauch.
> Also am Browser alleine kanns auch nicht liegen.



<-- aktuell firefox mit 4 tabs offen und ~500-550mb ram auslastung.

oben sagt er ja aber, dass chrome mit nur *einem* tab offen war und trotzdem 2 GB Ram verbraucht 
(bzw. der taskmanager zeigt das ja an)


----------



## RyzA (29. Oktober 2019)

chill_eule schrieb:


> oben sagt er ja aber, dass chrome mit nur *einem* tab offen war und trotzdem 2 GB Ram verbraucht
> (bzw. der taskmanager zeigt das ja an)


Ich kann das wie gesagt nicht bestätigen. Dann wird das bei ihm einen anderen Grund haben.
Wer weiß was da alles auf dem Rechner ist.
Chrome ist ein guter Browser.


----------



## Threshold (29. Oktober 2019)

chill_eule schrieb:


> <-- aktuell firefox mit 4 tabs offen und ~500-550mb ram auslastung.
> 
> oben sagt er ja aber, dass chrome mit nur *einem* tab offen war und trotzdem 2 GB Ram verbraucht
> (bzw. der taskmanager zeigt das ja an)



Kommt halt drauf an, was das für eine Webseite ist.
Wenns die Startseite von Amazon ist, ist das sicher übertrieben.
Hast du dich aber in den NSA Server gehackt und schaust dir die Überwachungsprotokolle mit den Videofeeds an, könnte das schon hinkommen.


----------



## malic90 (30. Oktober 2019)

Ich habe Twitch offen -> also ein Livestream. An Addon´s sind die üblichen AdBlocker installiert .. mach ich Chrome aus, und starte ihn neu ... bin ich bei einer Seite auf 1gb, gleiche Spiel bei Firefox.
Natürlich geht die Zahl immer weiter hoch umso länger ich beide Browser offen lasse ... Chrome ist quasi mein Stream/Film Browser .. da geht das dann halt schonmal nach oben.

Hab aus Spaß beide Browser geschlossen, und neugestartet. Offen sind nun 1 Tab in Chrome ( Twitch Stream läuft) und 2 Tabs in Firefox ( Forum hier, und Twitter) .. installiert auf beiden Browser sind die gleichen Addons, und ich bin bei circa 1.9-2.1GB insgesamt. Und das war bei meinen Freunden eigentlich auch immer so in diesem Bereich. An sich nicht wirklich störend ... nur irgendwann gehts halt extrem hoch  ... und das Problem kann ich ja mit Neustart und co lösen.


----------



## Brokiiii (12. Dezember 2020)

ICh hänge hier jetzt einfach mal ran das ich noch mit 8gb ddr 3 1666mhz unterwegs bin


----------



## Ellina (12. Dezember 2020)

Brokiiii schrieb:


> ICh hänge hier jetzt einfach mal ran das ich noch mit 8gb ddr 3 1666mhz unterwegs bin


Bitte ein neues Thera auf machen oder die Frage so formulieren das man versteht wo hin oder wo rauf du hinaus möchtest oder was du planst oder was du gedenkst zu machen. Die frage ist für mich zu allgemein und nicht passent zu den Thema. Vor allen ist das thema auch 1 jahr alt und da muss meines Verstäntniss mehr als nur ich habe ne DDR3 Ram mit takt so wie so und hänge mich dran.


----------

